# Jackson, OH - Winston, Friendly Laidback



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Jackson, OH | Winston

Winston is a beautiful adult male German Shepherd. He is very friendly and laid back. If Winton could be the right dog for your family his adoption is URGENT as he is in a kill shelter. Please spay and neuter your pets so offspring do not end up in a kill shelter like Winston


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump for Winston


----------



## ForHans (Dec 22, 2010)

Bump for Winston. Anyone interested but just need help with transport?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Winston looks so dejected...He is very* URGENT*. BUMP!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Ingrid said:


> Winston looks so dejected...He is very* URGENT*. BUMP!


Who wouldn't be in those bleak surroundings  Poor Winston, hope there's some help out there for you boy........
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*Ultra urgent*

Winston needs out of there...Bump!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*His PF page say he was adopted!!!*


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the good news Vicki!


----------

